# strange lab results?



## levianthan (Jan 20, 2013)

hello people i am happy to be a new member of this forum.i need your help regarding my blood test results.

i am male 27 years old and i was recently diagnosed with hyperthyroidism.My labs are:

T4:*17.8 µg/dl* (5.1-14.1 µg/dl)

T3: *289 ng/dl *(80-200 ng/dl)

TSH: *0.01 µIU/ml* (0.27-4.7 µIU/ml)

TSH receptor antibodies(TSI):*1.8 iu/L* (<1.75iu/L)

i also have some anti-Tg: 32 (<20 iu/ml) and some anti-TPO which are within the normal range.

are my TSH receptor antibodies enough to cause such a rise in the thyroid hormones or is it something else that is causing the high thyroid hormones?

thanks


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Goodness, you're almost as hyper as I was. Welcome to the forums. 

From what I understand (and someone is free to correct me if I'm wrong) a person without an autoimmune disease shouldn't have any receptor antibodies, or <.2 (<2% activity).

From .2 to 1.25 (2 - 125% activity) there is an autoimmune response present but that person *generally* does not show symptoms until and unless levels rise.

Anyone with levels above 125% (<1.25) will have symptoms.

Has your doctor put you on anti-thyroid medication? How are your symptoms?


----------



## levianthan (Jan 20, 2013)

hi StormFinch thanks for the response.

if you noticed in my first post the TSH receptor antibodies-TSI(that is exactly what is written on the paper) is in iu/L so it wasn't a percentage, which makes things more difficult for me to interpret as most results i see here in posts are in %.

i haven't started any treatment yet but i am taking thyrosooth to see if it will help.

My prominent symptom is increased appetite.I also noticed some pain behind the eyes or in the eye muscles so i believe this is the graves ophthalmopathy but i wouldn't have noticed that if i didn't know about graves opthalmopathy so this pain is mild.I also get a kind of eczema on my face(T area) which might get itchy.I also have some swollen neck and face lymph nodes only on the left side(occipital,preauricular) but my supraclavicular lymph nodes are clear.I have also noticed that my thyroid gland's left lobe(the same side as the swollen lymph nodes) is a bit more swollen compared to the right lobe when i touch it but no visible enlargement can be seen in the mirror.My tonsils are also sometimes swollen.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

I believe that when it's written out like yours, all you have to do is move the decimal and add a percent sign, so 1.8 would equal 180%. At least in every example I've seen 1.xx is used interchangeably with 1xx%.

I'm no doctor but in my honest opinion you probably need to be on some kind of anti-thyroid with numbers like yours. Although you have a lower chance than a woman, there's still a risk of osteoporosis with untreated hyperthyroidism. It can also lead to cardiovascular problems. You should probably ask for a thyroid uptake scan and ultrasound as well if your doctor hasn't mentioned them.

Oh, and ask that a Free T3 be run with your Free T4. The Frees are an actual measure of how much hormone is currently circulating in your blood. Since T4 is converted to T3, which you typically need more of, a Free T3 test done along side of the Free T4 will give you a more accurate picture of what your thyroid is really doing.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

levianthan said:


> hello people i am happy to be a new member of this forum.i need your help regarding my blood test results.
> 
> i am male 27 years old and i was recently diagnosed with hyperthyroidism.My labs are:
> 
> ...


TSI is responsible for hyperthyroid.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Have you had RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) or at the very least, an ultra-sound to makes sure there are no suspicious nodules?

Are you on meds to treat the condition?

How do you feel?


----------



## levianthan (Jan 20, 2013)

hi Andros no i haven't done any radioactive update scan or ultrasound but i am going to.I have felt my thyroid and there are no palpable nodules although i think that the left lobe is slightly bigger that the right lobe but that can be considered normal i believe.What puzzled me was that i got my TSI lab results in iu/l whereas most people get it in %.So i guess i had my TRab measured but only the stimulating ones(TSI) and i think this is supposed to be the ''new'' method of measuring TSI right?


----------

